# ThickLawnThickWife's Lawn Journal



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I know there are a lot nicer lawns than mine but I have wanted to start a journal so here it goes. Bought this house in September of 2017. Once the previous owner decided he was selling he stop taking care of the lawn so I inherited a yard full of weeds. It has been a lot of work but I have enjoyed it. I looking forward to making it better every season.

Day 1





Present day
Bermuda at 1.5 inches


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

It can only get better from here. I saw your lawn last year and it was tall still but looked great. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Looking great!

Not showing my wife your Bermuda cut this high though because she'll be nagging me to make it look like the old St Aug. lol


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> It can only get better from here. I saw your lawn last year and it was tall still but looked great. Looking forward to your progress.


Thanks. This year I am focusing on getting it to spread and fill in my thin spots then I will let it grow a taller.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

acegator said:


> Looking great!
> 
> Not showing my wife your Bermuda cut this high though because she'll be nagging me to make it look like the old St Aug. lol


Thank you. After it fills in a little more I will let it grow out to about 2 - 2.25 inches.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Edge, Trim, Mow (Double cut) and Blow today. I also put down some GreenTrx @ .80#/1000. For the first time ever I applied T-Nex PGR .25oz/1000 along with FAS. Its been almost 2 months since me last fert app.

HOC 2.5 Inches


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Great looking lawn, fantastic color and thickness at that height.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Great looking lawn, fantastic color and thickness at that height.


Thank you very much.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

that is a pretty lawn just keeps getting thicker as well.

great job



ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Edge, Trim, Mow (Double cut) and Blow today. I also put down some GreenTrx @ .80#/1000. For the first time ever I applied T-Nex PGR .25oz/1000 along with FAS. Its been almost 2 months since me last fert app.
> 
> HOC 2.5 Inches


----------



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

Your lawn looks amazing! Is that seed or sod? If that's seed, that's quite an accomplishment. Any idea what variety?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

BermudaBen said:


> Your lawn looks amazing! Is that seed or sod? If that's seed, that's quite an accomplishment. Any idea what variety?


Thank you very much. From what my neighbors tell me it was the sod that was put down when the house was built. I actually have not clue what variety it is since it was here when I bought the house. I do want to figure out exactly what it is though. Someone said that it looks like 419 so maybe thats what it is.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

acegator said:


> that is a pretty lawn just keeps getting thicker as well.
> 
> great job
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Quick Edge, Blow and Mow today. Lol you can see the line I missed during my last Iron application. The area right next to the walk way wasn't growing the same as everything else so I used the Grounds Keeper II rake to open up the area, remove some thatch and hopefully let it fill in a little better.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ThickLawnThickWife Awesome Lawn Transformation...and Beautiful lawn!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ThickLawnThickWife Awesome Lawn Transformation...and Beautiful lawn!


Thank you very much


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Christmas Time lawn pics!!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

It's time to get active again

Scalped down to 1.25 inches and applied granular Pre-Em



The lawn bag chute is my new favorite tool!!

Game plan is to scalp it down to 3/4 inch next weekend.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Well TT, that's Christmas 2020 over, let's see how your grass grows this year. I'm looking forward to what your doing this time. Good start.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

After 4 weekends of scalping down to 1/2 inch from 2.5 inches and almost 30 bags of clippings.









Temps have been up and down so the green up has been a little slow but as of April 3rd I am fairly happy with my results after edging and mowing. Current HOC 24mm~



Planning to shape my Rose Trees this coming weekend.


----------

